# f450 7.3 diesel dump



## Custom Patios (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a 2002 f450 7.3 diesel dump truck for sale. It has 77k mile on it. I am no longer in business for myself and don't need the truck. Has a new transmission and rear. Its also has the I-pac tool box option.

This is what it needs. Power steering pump, intake manifold gasket, one tire (all others are mostly new), front bumper (I ran into the yellow pole at Walmart parking lot, yes I did). Dump body has some rust from salt but no too bad.

Everything else works excellent. All on board hydraulics and central control box were professionally installed by Lancaster truck bodies. The truck also comes with a Western 8.5 ft plow and a Smith stainless full width under tailgate spreader with auger and spinner.

I was going to do the repairs myself and ask 15k. Im not going to have the time so I will part for 12k or best reasonable offer. Located in South East Pa.

Call with questions, make an offer.

I am located in Valley Forge.

484 804-0094


----------



## Custom Patios (Nov 22, 2014)

I forgot to mention this is 4x4


----------



## Custom Patios (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## JLC Lawn Care (Jul 10, 2014)

Is there frame damage from the front bumper accident? Looks like the plow mount if sideways?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

JLC Lawn Care said:


> Is there frame damage from the front bumper accident? Looks like the plow mount if sideways?


And two hooks look cross eyed.


----------



## Custom Patios (Nov 22, 2014)

the truck frame is fine. but the plow frame is bent. it broke a weld. nothing that cant get fixed


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

Are the central hydraulic controls electric? Do you know what valves are in it?


----------



## Custom Patios (Nov 22, 2014)

bad93blaster said:


> Are the central hydraulic controls electric? Do you know what valves are in it?


I do not know what valves are in it. It operates on electric switches and each has its own fuse. I dont know about valves though. I assume they are inside the box and I never opened that. The pump motor itself is belt driven off the engine motor. is there any info I can get you?


----------



## Custom Patios (Nov 22, 2014)

lowered to 10k. 2002 7.3 with low miles. needs power steering pump and few other things but thats a damn good deal for this truck


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

once again, if not interested then don't post...it is the sellers responsibility to fact check, and look into what they are buying, etc. 

thanks


----------



## Custom Patios (Nov 22, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Just finding holes in your selling tactics.
> 
> Never said plow frame was bent till someone asked.
> Then the p/s pump needs replaced.
> ...


********** like you is the VERY reason I dont participate in sites like this


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Custom Patios said:


> ********** like you is the VERY reason I dont participate in sites like this


end of this thread...and DON'T come on here, complain to me about people, report posts and then hop back on and call people names like this


----------

